# Grafik mit Transparenten Hintergrund Einbinden



## Lamboghini (27. September 2011)

Hallo
Habe eine frage
Ich hab schon ein Bild(Format .png) und bei diesem Pic habe ich den WEißen hintergrund mit Gimp transparent gemacht. Und ich wollte diese Pic in meine Webseite einfügen
aber aufeinmal is da wieder der weiße Hintergrund kann mir da wer helfen pls?

Danke im Vorhinein
Gruß Lamboghini


----------



## ComFreek (27. September 2011)

Hallo Lamboghini,

eigentlich sollte es klappen. Vielleicht hast du nicht richtig die Transparenz erzeugt?
Kannst du mal die (mir) schicken?

Auch dein HTML und CSS wär ganz interessant.


----------



## Lamboghini (1. Oktober 2011)

In wie fern Richtige Transparenz? Habe das Bild mit Gimp erstellt und habe es als .png gespeichert.
Hatte vor X-Tagen(=Monaten) schon mal ein Bild gemacht hab das aber ohne Weißen Hintergrund reingebracht....Hintergrund war im Gimp so mit Gräulichen Kästen. Hab das heute genauso gemacht aber fällt der Transparenz schrit net mehr ein... Es war irr. mit dem Zauberstab mehr weiß ich net mehr....


----------



## CPoly (1. Oktober 2011)

Du musst erst mal einen Alpha Channel hinzufügen.
Rechte Maus auf die Ebene -> Add Alpha Channel (habs nur auf Englisch)
Erst jetzt kannst du z.B. mit dem Zauberstab etwas auswählen und mit der entfernen Taste die Pixel löschen.


----------



## the snake II (15. November 2011)

Der Internet Explorer 6 unterstützt soweit ich weiß keine Alphakanal-Transparenz, sondern nur GIF-Tranzparenz.


----------

